# Another...something different..for the garden...



## Jace (Jul 15, 2022)

Monkshood is a tall wildflower of the northern hemisphere.

Gardeners like to plant it, because of it's purple or blue spires of flowers. 

However, this plant *is poisonous,*so keep it out of reach of children and pets. 


Anyone..care to post picture..for others to enjoy?


----------



## Jace (Jul 23, 2022)

Surprisingly, no one likes Purple...in their garden!


----------



## Gaer (Jul 23, 2022)

Jace said:


> Surprisingly, no one likes Purple...in their garden!


What?  If I had a flower garden, it would have nothing but blue and purple flowers!
I'd have it now, but gardening isn't my thing!


----------



## Kaila (Jul 23, 2022)

Jace said:


> Monkshood is a tall wildflower of the northern hemisphere.
> 
> Gardeners like to plant it, because of it's purple or blue spires of flowers.
> 
> ...



Yes, I am familiar with it, and it is both lovely and a nice, unique color shade;
however, yes as well!  Keep it away from your dear pets!

I have even seen it sold in a cut flower arrangement, but I wouldn't want it indoors, with a curious kitty inspecting all new arrivals in the territory!


----------



## Kaila (Jul 23, 2022)

Jace said:


> Surprisingly, no one likes Purple...in their garden!


 I love purple in the garden, but had not noticed this OP, when you originally posted it!

Glad you re-posted it, today.  I need the 2nd chance postings!


----------



## dobielvr (Jul 23, 2022)

I've seen them, and I do like them.
I never knew they were poisonous tho.  Thx.


----------

